# Sherb is crafting Zen Style Stone



## Fluuffy (Apr 10, 2020)

Please post in this thread if you want to talk to Sherb and get the recipe. All I ask is you be mindful not to pick up anything on the ground or run through my flowers. I will be taking only 3 people at once. I lag a lot... I will also only be doing this for an hour so most likely I may only be able to inv a max of 15 people or 5 groups. I do not know how long sherb is crafting so please inform me if he has stopped. Tips are apreaciated but not necessary. Just drop them infront of sherbs house 

Sherbs house is located on the bottom right of my island.

If I likec your post, it means codes been pm’d.


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to drop by so I can register the DIY!


----------



## Quack (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d like to drop by!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Shylime (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d like to visit please!


----------



## Chibin (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Vadim (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d love to visit!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## loochan (Apr 10, 2020)

can i visit ?


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 10, 2020)

I would like to visit


----------



## absol (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to visit as well!


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 10, 2020)

would love to visit ! ;w;


----------



## cherrygirl (Apr 10, 2020)

Could I please drop by?


----------



## EpicBunny (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I please vist  Thank you!


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 10, 2020)

If this is still going I'd love to visit!


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I visit please, thank you.


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I come visit?


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd love to stop by. Thanks!


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 10, 2020)

If I liked your post, it means I pm’d the code. Also the last post I liked is the last person that was invited so i’ll be going through down the list of posts


----------



## Rosebaygal (Apr 10, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 10, 2020)

May I visit please


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 10, 2020)

Connection error occured. Please post again if you were just in my island D: sorry’


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 10, 2020)

was about to come but it stopped bc of a communication error


----------



## swagdra (Apr 10, 2020)

i'd like to visit if possible!


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 10, 2020)

Communication error seems to be happening to quite a few people. I thought it was just my internet. But either we all have internet that doesn't work well, or its a bug in the game... huh. 

I would love to come over. I am just at someone elses town but leaving shortly.


----------



## ArtschoolWallflower (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi is this still going on? I'm interested!


----------



## Vexul (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to come please!


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 10, 2020)

LunarMako said:


> Communication error seems to be happening to quite a few people. I thought it was just my internet. But either we all have internet that doesn't work well, or its a bug in the game... huh.
> 
> I would love to come over. I am just at someone elses town but leaving shortly.



I think it was because a lot of people were coming in back to back.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

Also sorry everyone. It may take a long time to get to you. Gonna send invites slowy going forward to help prevent connection errors.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 10, 2020)

If you're still hosting I'd love to stop by!


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to come please, will bring a tip ❤


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 10, 2020)

No more invites after this post unfortunately 
Gonna try and get every one before this post. Hopefully sherb doesnt stop anytime soon.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

Closing. Sherb stopped crafting unfortunately. Thanks all!


----------

